# Lokale Testumgebung: Schreibrechte



## strukturart (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine lokale Entwicklungsumgebung eingerichtet für jedes Projekt ein vhost.

- Apache/2.4.16
- PHP 5.5.29
- OS X 10.11.1

Das von mir verwendet CMS braucht Schreib und Lesezugriff (755) auf einige Ordne  jedoch muss ich dieses auf 777 setzen das es funktioniert.

Vermutlich agiere ich nicht als Admin sonder als User.

Nach de,m ich im Terminal meine ID abgefragt habe, habe ich in der httpd.conf folgendes geändert:

#User _www
#Group _www

User 501
Group staff

jedoch habe ich dann gar keinen Zugriff mehr auf die lokalen Webseiten,
wie muss ich das denn richtig einstellen?


----------



## sheel (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi

Stell die Userconfig wieder auf den Originalzustand zurück, und auch den Ordern wieder auf 755.
Dann ändere einfach den Besitzer des Ordners (mit chown), auf den passenden Benutzer.


----------



## strukturart (1. Dezember 2015)

Leider nein das CMS verlangt immer noch die nötigen Schreibrechte,
folgendes habe ich gemacht:

Bin zum entsprechenden Ordner 'gegangen' 

chown -R meinusername:staff 

Was stimmt denn noch nicht?


----------



## sheel (1. Dezember 2015)

Dass
a) dein Username nicht dahin gehört, weder als Ordnerbesitzer noch in die Serverconfig.
Wie schon geschrieben gehört da die Defaulteinstellung wieder hin.
b) Dein User evt. nicht Nummer 501 ist
c) Das es evt. eine Gruppe "staff" nicht gibt.

edit: 8000


----------

